# Wear Bars and Plowing



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

It didn't take long to take the supplied wear bar down on the new Glacier III plow. I had the same issues with the Cycle Country also.

However, I drilled nine holes this morning in a piece of 1/2" thick, 4' wide and 60" long piece of stock. I drilled the holes in the center, which when one side wears down, I can unbolt it and just turn it over.

$39 cut at Alro  With the additional weight, there's no need for downforce


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Have you considered a piece of UHMW plastic for the wear bar? I put a piece on my quad, last year, and I think it was just under $50. It's supposed to wear MUCH better than steel, and not tear up concrete. So far, I'm very happy with the performance.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got close to 300' of driveway and a very large parking/turn around area and two garages, so I'm plowing a lot and its blacktop. I also plow some of my trails through the woods for walking. This new bar wore much faster than one would expect and only after plowing blacktop three times. It was just short of hitting the blade and I had to change it or, bring out the smaller quad.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam The UHMW might be the way for you to go, then. I have 3/4 in. thick UHMW on my blade. The friction coefficient makes it slick as all heck, and at 3/4 inch, it's very strong. I drilled my holes right in the middle, as well, so it could be flipped over when necessary. I ordered it from U.S. Plastics (they have a website). I ordered UHMW after reading that guy's pushing snow for hire used it on their quads and pickups. Good luck with your decision.


----------

